# Uncle Jimbo 2013 - Kettenstrebe gesucht



## mw.dd (4. Juni 2014)

Ich suche eine Kettenstrebe (Schwinge) für das Uncle Jimbo in dark-gold. Gern gebraucht.
Die vorhandene ist nach einem Sturz stark beschädigt; Rose bietet das Teil für 199€ an, was aber erstens nicht ganz billig ist und zweitens -da schwarz- auch noch die falsche Farbe hat...


----------



## jojo2 (4. Juni 2014)

"kettenstreber" - wie passend

ich hab natürlich keine passende kettenstrebe,
wollt aber kurz von meinen tollen erfahrungen mit schweißen
am alurahmen berichten:
die, die das können, können das richtig

käme das vielleicht für deine kettenstrebe auch in frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (5. Juni 2014)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ...
> käme das vielleicht für deine kettenstrebe auch in frage?



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:


----------



## jojo2 (5. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen:



da magst du recht haben
egal, was unsereins als laie sich da vorstellen kann,
vertrauenserweckend wirkt das nicht...

dann noch viel erfolg bei deinem problem


----------

